# Anyone hear of this new kibble brand



## bobulldog8 (Nov 14, 2012)

I had posted a while back about the cans,but it looks like they came out with a dry recently. The store i was in was comparing it to an orijen or evo. The brand is wild calling and here is the elk formula i was looking at. 


Ingredients
Elk, Whitefish Meal, Turkey Meal, Sweet Potato, Lentils, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Tapioca, Dried Egg Product, Dried Peas, Lamb, Natural Flavor, Flaxseed, Yeast Culture, Potassium Chloride, Dried Seaweed Meal, Dried Cranberries, Dried Blueberries, Whole Mussel, Dried Carrots, Dried Spinach, Dried Apples, Dried Pumpkin, Dried Broccoli, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Calcium Carbonate, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Proteinate, Salt, Manganese Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Niacin, Copper Proteinate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Dried Bacillus subtilis Fermentation Product, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid.

Note: Formulated for rotational feeding.

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein (min) 32.0%
Crude Fat (min) 18.0%
Crude Fiber (max) 4.0%
Moisture (max) 9.0%
Calcium (min) 1.3%
Phosphorus (min) 1.0%
Vitamin E (min) 150 IU/kg
Omega 6 Fatty Acids* (min) 2.5%
Omega 3 Fatty Acids* (min) 1.1%
Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C)* (min) 100 mg/kg
Bacillus subtilis* (min) 1,000,000 CFU/lb.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that food is made by Evangers which means I won't be buying it.


----------



## bobulldog8 (Nov 14, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> I'm pretty sure that food is made by Evangers which means I won't be buying it.


I thought evangers only manufactures cans?


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Evangers has several dry foods, both grain inclusive and grain free, as well as canned foods: Home | Evanger's Dog & Cat Food Company, Inc..


----------



## pugtown (Nov 21, 2013)

I called them out on their Wild Calling canned foods. They way under-estimate the fat content of the canned foods. There website says one thing, but a lab analysis says otherwise. 6 of their canned foods have a fat-to-protein ratio over 122% (122-181) and two recipes have 94% and 98% fat-to-protein. Only 1 recipe (Duck) looked decent (for house dogs). I wonder how this will translate into the kibble product.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

InkedMarie said:


> I'm pretty sure that food is made by Evangers which means I won't be buying it.



What makes you say that? They seem like they are completely different companies. Evangers has different lines...but Wild Calling is not one of theirs as far as I'm aware.

I personally think the Wild Calling food reads fairly well. I do not like that the cans don't specify the type of liver used, but I did call the company about this and they said that the liver used is the same as whatever the protein is, so if it's cow, its cow liver, etc. Except for the salmon which is backed with chicken liver.


----------



## bobulldog8 (Nov 14, 2012)

pugtown said:


> I called them out on their Wild Calling canned foods. They way under-estimate the fat content of the canned foods. There website says one thing, but a lab analysis says otherwise. 6 of their canned foods have a fat-to-protein ratio over 122% (122-181) and two recipes have 94% and 98% fat-to-protein. Only 1 recipe (Duck) looked decent (for house dogs). I wonder how this will translate into the kibble product.


Interesting, I will say this is why I am so against feeding raw as a full diet. I have been told raw companies grossly under-estimate their fat content. I guess the meat traded in pet food is really fatty. Just curious have you gotten any lab analysis's on other 96% meat cans like EVO, hound and gatos, and wellness? I would assume their fat levels are underestimated on the label to.


----------



## pugtown (Nov 21, 2013)

bobulldog8 said:


> Interesting, I will say this is why I am so against feeding raw as a full diet. I have been told raw companies grossly under-estimate their fat content. I guess the meat traded in pet food is really fatty. Just curious have you gotten any lab analysis's on other 96% meat cans like EVO, hound and gatos, and wellness? I would assume their fat levels are underestimated on the label to.


What got me suspicious was the fact that all the info (guaranteed analysis) were exactly the same for each recipe with the same calories (which was in the 300 range)! I know that's (nearly) impossible. Nature's Logic (which actually advertises that two recipes are 100% plus on their website), Welllness Core, Hound and Gatos are somewhat different in the numbers. Anyhow, I haven't asked any other company for a lab analysis as I only use canned foods as toppers to kibble which is relatively low/moderate in fat so I'm ok with it.

Just think if someone with a pancreatitis prone dog gave it one of the super high fat formulas (that aren't advertised as such) without knowing...and they've (Wild Calling) has only adjusted 3 of the recipes on their website since I brought it to their attention (that was a couple of months ago, I haven't looked lately since I don't plan on buying it). Believe me, it was a big mess, talking about getting their (Wild Calling) lawyers involved, blah, blah, blah...

I just looked at the canned Pheasant formula - now they say it's 10% protein and 10% fat, BUT the lab analysis I have says 12/20. Originally, it said 8/6. 

I make my own raw grinds and I do use tripe so I know what my dogs can handle from learning about raw and other things over the past couple of YEARS but SO many people do not. And I still feed kibble and some Grandma Lucy's/The Honest Kitchen/Big Dog Natural. I don't feed high fat all the time. Tucker's Raw Frozen was happy to share info with me. They use human-grade cuts of meat, not the leftover bits.

So in the end - ask customer service for a lab analysis of any food you might think of feeding!!


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

leaveittoweaver said:


> What makes you say that? They seem like they are completely different companies. Evangers has different lines...but Wild Calling is not one of theirs as far as I'm aware.
> 
> I personally think the Wild Calling food reads fairly well. I do not like that the cans don't specify the type of liver used, but I did call the company about this and they said that the liver used is the same as whatever the protein is, so if it's cow, its cow liver, etc. Except for the salmon which is backed with chicken liver.


Apparently they're making new labels that specify the liver type as well.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

leaveittoweaver said:


> What makes you say that? They seem like they are completely different companies. Evangers has different lines...but Wild Calling is not one of theirs as far as I'm aware.
> 
> I personally think the Wild Calling food reads fairly well. I do not like that the cans don't specify the type of liver used, but I did call the company about this and they said that the liver used is the same as whatever the protein is, so if it's cow, its cow liver, etc. Except for the salmon which is backed with chicken liver.


If I'm correct and Evangers is making this food, I won't use it. Evangers is a shady company. If they aren't making this, then it's a food worth looking at.


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

Interesting articles on Wild Calling Pet Food: Wild Calling Pet Foods Hires Industry Expert as VP of Product Development and National Sales - Press Release

The food is family owned and operated: Pet Net :: News

I didn't look too much into the food, but what are the bag sizes and the price? I get my food from doggiefood.com and will be looking into Chewy.com soon too. Molly is doing great on the Fromm, but I'm still curious.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

what's shady about Evanger's ?



InkedMarie said:


> If I'm correct and Evangers is making this food, I won't use it. Evangers is a shady company. If they aren't making this, then it's a food worth looking at.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> what's shady about Evanger's ?


In the past Evangers has claimed to have one protein source in a can, and then it found out to be a different protein through tests I believe. There are a few instances like this that they have had...so I would guess that's what the poster is referring to.

However, I still want to know why you think Evangers owns Wild Calling? I'm almost 100% positive that the two have no correlation.


----------



## PetFoodRatings.org (May 8, 2013)

I can't find any link between Wild Calling and Evangers so would like to know where that came from?

It looks to be a pretty decent food going by the ingredients and analysis. Does anyone have experience with it?


----------



## bobulldog8 (Nov 14, 2012)

PetFoodRatings.org said:


> I can't find any link between Wild Calling and Evangers so would like to know where that came from?
> 
> It looks to be a pretty decent food going by the ingredients and analysis. Does anyone have experience with it?


Got some last night, dog seemed to really like it. Also the store told me it is made at Ciji foods.


----------

